
On Android Eve, Co-Founder Andy Rubin Predicts The Future Of Mobile - nickb
http://searchengineland.com/080922-114308.php
======
jwilliams
This article quotes Nielson Mobile research to assert that the US has the
greatest mobile internet usage.

This isn't true - The US is top of the _16 countries Nielson actually
measures_. There are a number of countries with high penetrations that are not
listed - Japan and Australia just to name two.

Taken from the Nielson site: _Nielsen currently tracks mobile Internet
penetration in 16 countries. Among these countries, the US leads in mobile
Internet penetration among wireless subscribers..._
<http://www.nielsenmobile.com/documents/CriticalMass.pdf>

------
rrf
Putting aside the future predictions, the first hurdle for Android is to match
the iPhone mobile web browsing experience. I hope they succeed, because
opening up the handset market, and moving smartphones from early adopters to
mature users will be critical in helping make some of Rubin’s predictions come
true.

~~~
litewulf
I honestly hope that Android will be notable for the kind of ecosystem an open
platform provides.

I could care less about web browsing on my mobile, the only use I've managed
to come up with is reading my RSS feeds while on the toilet, which honestly
isn't _that_ useful.

